# Tackle storage at home. Show me.....please!



## Beekeeper

I've been threatening to get my act into gear and sort out my tackle mess as well, Brad... I've got crap all over the place, but although it's messy, I know where to pick up whatever it is I need at the time.

However... I will do it!

But I won't advise you how to fix up your act.

Cheers, and I'll see you on the water some time...

Jimbo


----------



## Barrabundy

Does it really need to be sorted or do you just need to be able to find what you want and when?

I've got something similar to what you've described and I reckon it's a pretty good system.

I have:

a big drawer with all my hard bodies and associated snap swivels, spare trebles etc thrown in together.
another drawer with all my soft plastics and related stuff thrown in together.
a tackle box which has all my bait fishing stuff in it that I put into the boat when I'm going out.
2 old cast net buckets (stackable) with lids in which I keep stuff I rarely use like trace wire, spare reels, odd trebles, bait aerator and random stuff.
a homemade rod rack with rigged rods ready to grab and go.

I get the idea I probably have way less gear than most. 3 rods and reels I use regularly plus maybe 4 dodgy extra reels and a rod or two for visitors plus a few kids outfits.

I don't care too much for organising everything because I go through phases with how I fish. As long as I know where everything is I don't care if all the lures are just chucked in a drawer.


----------



## anselmo

indiedog said:


> Show me.





Beekeeper said:


> But I won't advise you how to fix up your act.


Me either, until you use the magic word ... ;-)


----------



## kayakone

indiedog said:


> I want to get my gear sorted at home and currently use several tackle boxes, some old ice cream containers, a couple of cardboard boxes, and so on stuffed into a cupboard. It's better than it used to be but needs improvement. Heaps of small plastic drawers could be good, or one of those mechanic's tool cabinets.
> 
> I've got to store;
> 
> - lures
> - slugs
> - plastics
> - jigheads
> - leader
> - hooks
> - sinkers
> - snaps and swivels
> - other crap.
> 
> So for those who have their gear well sorted, how do you do it? Show me.


Too dark now, and a dark past history (lately), but a current shared sentiment. Ahh! To be organised!

Photos tomorrow on recent progress.

trev


----------



## anselmo

...


----------



## Nbh00d

I just chuck everything in the back of my car as I only drive it for fishing  . It helps me saving a lot of time packing & unpacking and without worrying weather I have forgotten something or not.


----------



## BIGKEV

Hey Brad,

I try to group my tackle into numerous smaller boxes with the intention of keeping them separted as species specific. I.e a box for mackerel, a box for snapper, a box for flatties etc. then I just grab a box for the species I intend to target on that day. I use the small Plano 'pro latch' & 'stowaway' cases for this and then stack them in the shelves at home.

Kev


----------



## anselmo

indiedog said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indiedog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beekeeper said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I won't advise you how to fix up your act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me either, until you use the magic word ... ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happy...... Now? :lol:
Click to expand...

Whatever ;-)

I'll tell you my tackle storage solution in the morning

Teaser, I live in a 2 bed apartment so space is at a premium


----------



## kayakone

Starting to get organised, but still a fair way to go. The first thing is a space for everything, everything in it's right place.























































Sinkers, swivels and hooks next.

trev


----------



## Guest

I'm going to come to your place Trev instead of the tackle store next time i need some gear!!


----------



## kayakone

nezevic said:


> I'm going to come to your place Trev instead of the tackle store next time i need some gear!!


Please do Jon. I estimate I have enough HB lures to last till I'm 130. :shock: :lol:

Bargain prices! (drunk on Ebay, again... one day a month ago a *b*ig box arrived from the USA. I have no recollection of ordering :shock: :shock: )

trev


----------



## keza

Tackle storage at home ?
This model is portable but I still use it at home.










When it was newer, other people tried to get their hooks into it but not recently.


----------



## kayakone

Hoohooo.

Your back must be a bit better today Kerry....or just a brave face.

trev


----------



## scoman

kayakone said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to come to your place Trev instead of the tackle store next time i need some gear!!
> 
> 
> 
> Please do Jon. I estimate I have enough HB lures to last till I'm 130. :shock: :lol:
> 
> Bargain prices! (drunk on Ebay, again... one day a month ago a *b*ig box arrived from the USA. I have no recollection of ordering :shock: :shock: )
> 
> trev
Click to expand...

mmmm........ koolies..........


----------



## scoman

keza said:


> Tackle storage at home ?
> This model is portable but I still use it at home.
> 
> 
> 
> When it was newer, other people tried to get their hooks into it but not recently.


Designer undies Keza?

Do you wear your pants low so people can see the brand name?


----------



## keza

scoman said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tackle storage at home ?
> This model is portable but I still use it at home.
> 
> 
> 
> When it was newer, other people tried to get their hooks into it but not recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Designer undies Keza?
> 
> Do you wear your pants low so people can see the brand name?
Click to expand...

I cut to the chase and just wear them on the outside of my trousers.
Superman did it first. What a guy.


----------



## keza

Usually only find SP's but it's always worth rummaging around for a jig.


----------



## kayakone

keza said:


> Usually only find SP's but it's always worth rummaging around for a jig.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## BIGKEV

What about stick baits?

Any fizzers?


----------



## Bretto

indiedog said:


> So Kez, you used to store your HB in there but now can only find the SP right?


Bound to happen with age.


----------



## exp2000

You never know when a nuclear war will break out so you need to be prepared with essential stores to tide you over the holocaust.

Essential survival gear includes:



















Large Plano tackle boxes are good for storing lures ready for the starting line.
Sometimes you can grabem cheap at garage sales.

The smaller ones are good for yaks.
~


----------



## keza

BIGKEV said:


> What about stick baits?
> 
> Any fizzers?


It must be one of those 'boy eyes' v's 'girl eyes' things, I can never find an HB but when my wife looks, it's full of them.


----------



## SharkNett

Been thinking for while the prepacked boxes for different styles of fishing would be the best way to go. Just not got around to it yet. What would make it much easier if the centre hatch was square instead of round. Then there would be much more room for smaller boxes to be stacked inside. Listening Mr Hobie?


----------



## Beekeeper

keza said:


> Usually only find SP's but it's always worth rummaging around for a jig.


I'm in the SP stage myself these days, but mainly in Rio! (not de janiro)!

Happy hunting with your SP, Kez.

Jimbo


----------



## sbd

scoman said:


> Designer undies Keza?


Not when he's traveling.


----------



## koich

In a pile on the floor.

Mostly.


----------



## anselmo

koich said:


> In a pile on the floor.
> 
> Mostly.


You're still talking about tackle right?


----------



## keza

anselmo said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a pile on the floor.
> 
> Mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> You're still talking about tackle right?
Click to expand...

He needs stronger jocks.


----------



## anselmo

keza said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koich said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a pile on the floor.
> 
> Mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> You're still talking about tackle right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He needs stronger jocks.
Click to expand...

Ooohhhh, _that_ tackle
I'm unsure how he leaves _that_ in a pile on the floor

Unless he's referring to a consultants "I was here" callsign


----------



## Junglefisher

I have a boat.
Everything lives on the boat and I grab a waterproof box which has pliers, leader, jigheads and 2 lures to take on the kayak with me.


----------



## Beekeeper

mingle said:


> I had all of my gear spread across half a dozen different smaller tackle boxes and was looking for something to hold the lot for a while.
> 
> Then I came across a very hefty multi-tray tackle box in KMart for a bargain $29. It fits all of my gear (aside from rod & reels) including
> a couple of my smaller tackle-boxes, which I use when traveling or yak-fishing:
> 
> Probably the best $29 I've ever spent.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike.


Mike... you need to talk with Trev about how to accumulate fishing tackle... if you can fit it all into that wee plastic box, you just haven't got enough fishing tackle!

Trev's got it all worked out... he gets on the turps at night... then onto the internet... and a few days later, a parcel of lures or whatever turns up in the post!

Most times, he can't remember if he actually ordered it, (and I suspect that the firms he's previously dealt with have woken up to the fact that he's pissed when he orders, so send some that he hasn't ordered, knowing he won't remember whether he did or not).

If you work with his method, you'll realise that you need several of those wee placcy boxes to store your by-now substantial amount of fishing tackle.

Best of luck...

Jimbo


----------



## kayakone

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... Q&dur=3073

Feeling a bit that way myself after beekeepers kind words. :shock:

Brand new lures for sale - lots of top brands, and jigheads...cheap.

trev


----------



## kayakone

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... Q&dur=3073

Feeling a bit that way myself after Beekeeper's kind words. :shock:

Brand new lures for sale - lots of top brands, and jigheads...cheap.

trev


----------



## Beekeeper

Trev was proudly showing me his trays of neatly placed lures... several trays, all sliding out, with lots of lures...

AND... I picked one up... checked it over very carefully, and demanded... "Where the hell did you get this lure? I've been trying to get them for years, and have been told by the manufacturers that they are a discontinued item... can never again get this lure."

"Mo Tackle!" says Trev.

I'd rung Mo Tackle several times, and each time they told me that there were none left (after they sent me their last lot).

It was a Storm Mid-thunder (can't remember the colour of the lure I was handling at Trev's, but Grey Ghost was the one I particularly liked... a legacy passed down by my old mentor, Chris Howell, a mighty fisherman. That lure had caught lots of jew, snapper, mackerel, tailor and other odds and sods... by Chris and myself.

When the Grey Ghosts ran out, any other colour was used, each colour catching fish, but GG was the colour that I had the most confidence using.

Back to Trev's place... we then went up to his upstairs den and ordered several of these Storm Mid-Thunders on the phone and they subsequently arrived, and strangely enough, I have only caught one tailor on them since... (not really strange, when you consider that the Sebile Koolie 76mm LL in rainbow trout colour was really braining fish of all types at the time).

So now, through inspecting Trev's meticulous sliding-shelf-lure-storing-system (SSLSS) I now have a stock of another fish-catching lure... the Storm Mid-Thunders!

It doesn't help my crappy fishing tackle storage system in my garage... but it's nice to see one as neatly done as A1's.

You must have a sick mind, Trevvy boy! Fishos are meant to be untidy and messy!

Jimbo


----------



## Bretto

Almost everything fishing related gets crammed into the cupboard.


----------



## Nbh00d

Wow... so neat and tidy!!!


----------



## Artie

kayakone said:


> Bargain prices! (drunk on Ebay, again... one day a month ago a *b*ig box arrived from the USA. I have no recollection of ordering :shock: :shock: )


Ha, don't I know THAT feeling! Gretl still thinks I cut out alcohol for health reasons.... 'WE' all know why ... Now. I'm a traveller and work at 2 different sites each fortnight so all my stuff is mobile with a 'home base' out west, so all the stuff I need has to fit in the car or trailer which I tow every trip. Rods on soft bags live in a rod tube on the trailer, reels and stuff needed 'now' lives in the Yakpak, soft plastic stuff lives in the Plano SP system which is a bit pricey but well worth it and 1 large clip lock box for the 'other' stuff that you don't carry on the yak. I'll chuck a pic up in the morning, don't even know why I'm awake this early!

Pic added...


----------



## Ado

Three blue Plano boxes - Salt Water, Fresh Water, Platics. I take the plastics and one of the others. They sit in my hull and I rarely touch them.
One plastics wallet with three leader spools in it. I rarely touch the plastics, but the leader gets used.
An assortment of all lure types and accessories in my Hobie bucket. I rarely need to go past this.
One bucket of G5IJSCLISPN on deck. New addition.
One yellow Plano box for trout lures left at home.
One large tupperware container left at home with spare Ebay purchases.


----------



## mangajack

BCF resembles my fishing room.....only in a smaller scale.
I don't really have a problem, I know where everything is and my wife is banned from the shed eternally!!
Every now and then though I get an odd sensation when the thought occurs to me that I could have retired a decade ago if i never took up fishing.......dying is a similar result I think.

Tonight I am researching another bulk buy of jig hooks.......who sells 60 degree Matzuo Sickle jig hooks by the thousand??
Got a few thousand 90 degree hooks but they are not quite right for my next batch.


----------

